# Changing Driving Licence



## stevegoodman (Jun 22, 2008)

As my UK plastic Driving Licence was due for renewal this year I decided to exchange it for a Spanish licence.

Paperwork was submitted and today my new licence arrived.

Unfortunately the motorbike licence has been missed off even though it was on my UK licence. All categories were supposed to be transferred across.

Has anyone else had the problem of not all categories being transferred from UK to Spanish licence and how easy/difficult is it to rectify this.

Of course, my UK licence had to be submitted along with my application so I don't have that. Fortunately I do have an official copy of the UK licence from Trafico.

I had used the services of a gestor to do things but she is on holiday this month so I can't contact her.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

stevegoodman said:


> As my UK plastic Driving Licence was due for renewal this year I decided to exchange it for a Spanish licence.
> 
> Paperwork was submitted and today my new licence arrived.
> 
> ...


No I chose to keep my UK licence until it expires so I cant help there. Are the catagories the same here though as they are in the UK I wonder?


----------



## stevegoodman (Jun 22, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> No I chose to keep my UK licence until it expires so I cant help there. Are the catagories the same here though as they are in the UK I wonder?


Cars etc look the same. Bikes do seem to be broken down into three categories unlike the one in the UK,but I assumed I would get them all as in UK I am licensed for all bikes. They haven't given me any. Something I will need to chase up.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

stevegoodman said:


> Cars etc look the same. Bikes do seem to be broken down into three categories unlike the one in the UK,but I assumed I would get them all as in UK I am licensed for all bikes. They haven't given me any. Something I will need to chase up.


For sure, your Gestoria should have noticed that. The original UK licence will have been sent back to the UK I guess, so good job you have a certified copy


----------



## stevegoodman (Jun 22, 2008)

The form I signed at the Gestoria had the bike section on it. I think it is likely DVLA that gotthe confirmation wrong as I have heard of bike licences disappearing from their database before.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

PUSH FOR REINSTATEMENT. When I did a transfer many years back they tried to lose my bike permit too. My gestoria spotted it and went straight back. I'd also visit the police and issue a "denuncia" - this then goes on public record. It may take a while to sort - you could visit your local TRAFICO and ask too!


----------



## stevegoodman (Jun 22, 2008)

Good news. Gestoria has been in contact with Trafico, or whoever issues the licences, and they have admitted they made a mistake. They are going to issue a corrected one, with the bike on it!

Glad about that as I thought I was going to have a fight with DVLA for losing my bike licence, something that is not uncommon.

Guess my advice is, if you apply for a Spanish licence, check it as soon as you get it. If incorrect it may not be DVLA's fault.

Now I just await the amended version!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

stevegoodman said:


> Good news. Gestoria has been in contact with Trafico, or whoever issues the licences, and they have admitted they made a mistake. They are going to issue a corrected one, with the bike on it!


And here is ONE moral to this story. USE A GESTORIA.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

I didn't think DVLA had any involvement in Trafico issuing a Spanish licence if thats the way you want to do it. So long as your UK licence is all in order and up to date, Trafico should just issue a new ES one and I cant see how DVLA could be at all liable for any mistake in issuance of the new Spanish one.

I chose to retain my UK licence and keep it valid just because I had heard instances of people losing categories of entitlement and they did not get them back as they were "inherited" rights for those of us rather senior guys.

But it does raise a new question, if anyone has the answer. If you exchange your UK licence for a Spanish one, what happens to any points you might have in the UK system ? I dont have any points but for some reason this just sprang to mind reading this thread.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

My understanding is that TRAFICO do consult DVLA for confirmation that the licence you present IS the real current one. I know Germany consulted Trafico when I moved there for a spell. 

I actually inherited new rights when I returned as in Germany I'd been "awarded" a Taxi Driver permit which I failed to report - Tsk!


----------

